# LongIsland New York



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Weather for us tonight........ Hudson valley, New York City, Nassau and Suffolk Counties..
...A QUICK BURST OF 1-2 INCHES OF SNOW POSSIBLE LATE TONIGHT AND THURSDAY... ...COLDEST AIR MASS OF THE SEASON... INCLUDING SUB ZERO WIND CHILLS THURSDAY NIGHT... 

AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL PUSH THROUGH THE REGION TONIGHT. BEHIND THE FRONT... A QUICK BURST OF SNOW COULD LEAVE UP TO 1 TO 2 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION... ESPECIALLY FROM THE WESTERN LOWER HUDSON VALLEY...TO NEW YORK CITY...TO EASTERN LONG ISLAND AND FAR SOUTHEASTERN CONNECTICUT. A DUSTING TO UP TO AN INCH IS POSSIBLE ELSEWHERE.
:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc payup IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Now i have to run to my brothers shop to get my truck, he had to put in new break lines, and 2 new calipers.......   
Hopefully the weather people aren't bullsh**ing.....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

*Update*

Well they were wrong.......
(Me)....................  .....  (weather guy)


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Quality SR;358738 said:


> Well they were wrong.......
> (Me)....................  .....  (weather guy)


Yeah, go figure! :crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

*Here goes another....*

Tonight they are calling 1-3" of snow where i am between 7 p.m - 5 a.m Monday morning..


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*tonight*

Im looking at radar, lots of Virtiga......not much hitting the ground id be surprised to see any in am, but im PRAYING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;360436 said:


> Im looking at radar, lots of Virtiga......not much hitting the ground id be surprised to see any in am, but im PRAYING!!!!!!!!


What town are you in??
Ya my fingers are crossed...:salute:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

It's snowing the hardest I've seen all year right now at 9:34 pm in New Hyde Park. Still don't mean we'll get anything out of it though. Stupid snow. If we get 1/2" I'm going to salt at least.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;360550 said:


> It's snowing the hardest I've seen all year right now at 9:34 pm in New Hyde Park. Still don't mean we'll get anything out of it though. Stupid snow. If we get 1/2" I'm going to salt at least.


I am in massapequa and i was just out said and it is snowing here too.. I am ready to go.. payup .. they say it should start sticking around 1am.... :bluebounc


----------



## dan3435 (Feb 26, 2006)

started snowing in Merrick 

praying for something plowable so i can try out the brand new plow:crying:


----------



## js3350z (Nov 12, 2006)

almost an inch here 11:51 PM EST and it just started to pick up :redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, I'm sooooo glad I got up to check the snow @ 3am and can't go back to sleep even though it's another USELESS USELESS USELESS "snow".


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Once again.......... Yep :crying:


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Last night*

Im in Massapequa also....small world I looked out at 4am, saw the coating went back to sleep only to get a phone call at 6am to put product down on my north-facing accounts....thats the only areas that it accumulated. Oh well at least i can bill 2 accounts for something!!!!!payup


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in Orange County, NY. They told us we were supposed to get 1"-2" last night too. Woke up early and looked outside...didn't even have a dusting. No snow whatsoever. Thank's weather guy for making me get up for nothing :realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

So much for that forecast, we were supposed to get 1-3" here last night, and we ended up getting nothing, not even a dusting :crying: :angry: ! These weather forecasters can't even predict the weather 6 hours ahead


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;360905 said:


> Im in Massapequa also....small world I looked out at 4am, saw the coating went back to sleep only to get a phone call at 6am to put product down on my north-facing accounts....thats the only areas that it accumulated. Oh well at least i can bill 2 accounts for something!!!!!payup


Ya small world....  
It was coming down heavy from like 10:15- 11:30 then it stopped...:crying: 
Only a coating..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mkwl;361016 said:


> So much for that forecast, we were supposed to get 1-3" here last night, and we ended up getting nothing, not even a dusting ! These weather forecasters can't even predict the weather 6 hours ahead


I know tell me about it. They said the same for my area. but all we got was a dusting.. Didn't even stick to the road. Let me tell you i thought we were going to get at least a couple of inches it came down heavy.. but nothing :crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

*I dont understand*

I was just on accuweather.com and i looked at the 15 day outlook link, It is showing cold weather in the low 20's for about 12 out of the 15 day with no snow in the forecast...... It shows on February 18 (Sunday) Snow..................... But the temp says 38*  
First of all 38* is above freezing(32*) how can we have snow if it is above freezing?????????
And second the rest of the 15 days there is no snow in the forecast, not even a flurry.. 
How can this be????? :realmad: :angry:


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*My Brothers In Northeast*

Its Over There Will Be No Plowable Snow For Us This Year Forgetaboutit Lets Tighten Our Belts And Wait For Next Year


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Farmers almanac said heavy snow for this weekend and a significant amount of snow late next week.
Someone is playing a cruel joke on us Long Islanders.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Kevo98;366885 said:


> Farmers almanac said heavy snow for this weekend and a significant amount of snow late next week.
> Someone is playing a cruel joke on us Long Islanders.


I have been looking at that too, for now on the only thing i am looking at is.... the window,  and when the road is white ill go out.....  :angry: :crying:


----------



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

nothing but clear skies out east !!! maby tuesday something to talk about!!!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

How long till people start hyping up tuesday??????


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tuesday*

Its so true we are all going crazy with no snow here in NY (downstate).....Lets all hope tuesday comes true or else the wife makes me sell the F-350.....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

east end turf;367165 said:


> nothing but clear skies out east !!! maby tuesday something to talk about!!!


Whats going on Tuesday????????????? I just check there is nothing going on Tuesday....


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

No overtime at work...no snow on the ground, sheesh, I might have to start selling pencils on a street corner. Somebody pleeeeeeease do a snow dance! :crying:


----------

